# Bull Red frenzy



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Found a bunch of bull reds schooled up along the coast this weekend, got a few pics and got to catch a few with my brother.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Man that is sweet! ! I have snagged a few at the MOB when they were schooling like that very nice pics


----------



## fish1onthefly (May 19, 2013)

awesome shots!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty cool to come across a school like that. Saw it a few times down near Port Mansfield.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Cool pics!

I ran across a school like that back in the late 80s.


----------

